# Boeing Flies the MAX 737 again, Finally!



## oldman (Dec 29, 2020)

This plane has been grounded for two years after two devastating accidents killing a few hundred. Today, the FAA has approved it airworthy and fly it did. I flew on this plane before it was grounded. The only thing that smells better than the interior of a new car is the smell of the interior of a new plane. 

MAX 737


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 11, 2021)

oldman said:


> This plane has been grounded for two years after two devastating accidents killing a few hundred. Today, the FAA has approved it airworthy and fly it did. I flew on this plane before it was grounded. The only thing that smells better than the interior of a new car is the smell of the interior of a new plane.
> 
> MAX 737



om please check in and let us know that you are alright. In the meantime this ones for you.











www.boeing.com/commercial/737max/

https://abcnews.go.com/US/boeing-737-maxs-flawed-flight-control-system-led/story?id=74321424

www.flightglobal.com/flight-test-boeings-737-max-the-same-but-different/124012.article

www.united.com/ual/en/us/fly/travel/inflight/aircraft/737-MAX.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_737_MAX

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_737_MAX_groundings

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Boeing_737_MAX_groundings

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion_Air_Flight_610

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethiopian_Airlines_Flight_302


























Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## oldman (Feb 14, 2021)

This is my first post in a few months. I was very sick with the Coronavirus and almost died. My wife said that I was in the hospital for 19 days, which I really have very little remembrance about. 

But, when I saw this posting about the MAX-737, I was brightened by the beautiful pictures. I haven't flown a B-737 for several years, but that was my favorite airplane for a long time. It was always known to be a workhorse and is the largest selling plane of all time. I was very saddened to see it go away for such a log time after the two accidents, which was understandable. I flew on that plane just one time before it was taken out of service by the FAA and Boeing. 

I have read several documents about the MAX from the FAA, Boeing and Southwest Airlines and I would feel very comfortable riding in it again. The FAA and Boeing did the right thing taking it out of service. From everything that I have read and the few pilots that I have spoken with, the main problem was that the pilots flying the plane did not understand the mechanics and how the MCAS system worked. Boeing failed to put a logic booklet out that should have also been delivered with the aircraft, along with some training.  

It's just something that people who aren't or have never been exposed to airplane logistics would understand. I'm just happy to see that it's back and is flying safe. If you are interested, here's the best explanation that I found: MCAS

BTW, it's good to be back.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

YAHOO!  OLDMAN IS BACK!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2021)

So great to "see" you @oldman !  

I'm very sorry you were ill with Covid, but that thing can't get a good man like you down!
You've been in my thoughts.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 14, 2021)

oldman pushed the envelope and beat the coronacooties virus down. GO OM GO!!!!!!!

BTW:

1. Is there anything you want or need from us to help you along? If need be feel free to PM me my friend.

2. Is it okay if I dedicate an aviation thread to you in the Earth Science Subforum?

Stay blessed and get lotsa rest. We luv you man.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2021)

oldman said:


> This is my first post in a few months. I was very sick with the Coronavirus and almost died. My wife said that I was in the hospital for 19 days, which I really have very little remembrance about.
> 
> But, when I saw this posting about the MAX-737, I was brightened by the beautiful pictures. I haven't flown a B-737 for several years, but that was my favorite airplane for a long time. It was always known to be a workhorse and is the largest selling plane of all time. I was very saddened to see it go away for such a log time after the two accidents, which was understandable. I flew on that plane just one time before it was taken out of service by the FAA and Boeing.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Hope you have completely recovered


----------



## oldman (Feb 15, 2021)

You people have brought tears to my eyes. Thank you. 

I think I was given every drug known to mankind. Of course, I'm being facetious. My arms are still bruised from the many IV needles that were stuck in me. I have no idea how I picked up the virus. All that I can remember is that I was being very careful with being around crowds and I wore my mask faithfully when around others. The doctors and nurses were very kind to me. I remember one day when I was mostly awake, a nurse put up a big poster above my bed of a Boeing 767. Later, I asked how she knew I was into aviation. She told me that my wife told them that I had been a pilot for 33 years and flew the B-767 for most of my career. 

See you onboard!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 15, 2021)

Great to see you back again, oldman!!!  Like so many here, I was very concerned for your wellbeing.  How are you feeling now?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2021)

Oldman...welcome back. It’s so good to hear you beat the virus. We have all missed your wonderful adventures in the sky. Maybe you deserve my avatar more than I do...Pappy.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes, glad to see you back!  I was gone for several years and doubt you remember me.  Feel free to IM me.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 25, 2021)

Oldman, I'm so glad to see you back, too!  Are you completely over the virus, or do you have lasting problems from it?  I hope you are one of the ones who have escaped continuing problems.


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Oldman, I'm so glad to see you back, too!  Are you completely over the virus, or do you have lasting problems from it?  I hope you are one of the ones who have escaped continuing problems.


The virus has gone, but left some issues behind. My immune system has been compromised, but with some drug therapy, it should return back to normal. My BP was also erratic and I also had Sepsis, which has also cleared. I am still on steroids for another 3 days and then on Tuesday, I'll get my blood checked again. If everything is normal, I will be cleared to stop all medication.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 26, 2021)

oldman said:


> The virus has gone, but left some issues behind. My immune system has been compromised, but with some drug therapy, it should return back to normal. My BP was also erratic and I also had Sepsis, which has also cleared. I am still on steroids for another 3 days and then on Tuesday, I'll get my blood checked again. If everything is normal, I will be cleared to stop all medication.



My prayers are with you my friend. It's in the hands of GOD now and he'll help wifey nurse you back to being yourself.


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2021)

The outpouring of kindness from you people here on SF and my church, along with my faith has sustained me. I will again be whole.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> This plane has been grounded for two years after two devastating accidents killing a few hundred. Today, the FAA has approved it airworthy and fly it did. I flew on this plane before it was grounded. The only thing that smells better than the interior of a new car is the smell of the interior of a new plane.  MAX 737



We haven't flown anywhere during this past year....due to this CV.  However, we have flown on a 737 several times to Denver and Las Vegas, over the years, and I have never had any "anxiety" over flying on that aircraft.  I certainly don't know the details of those crashes, but the reports I saw indicated, to me, that there was a lack of proper training and use of the flight systems on that aircraft.


----------



## oldman (Mar 3, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We haven't flown anywhere during this past year....due to this CV.  However, we have flown on a 737 several times to Denver and Las Vegas, over the years, and I have never had any "anxiety" over flying on that aircraft.  I certainly don't know the details of those crashes, but the reports I saw indicated, to me, that there was a lack of proper training and use of the flight systems on that aircraft.


That’s exactly what the *main* cause was of the two accidents.


----------



## oldman (Mar 3, 2021)

Here is a YouTube video of the pilot that flew the B-777 that lost the engine after takeoff from Denver. I knew Chris back when I worked at United and flew with him a few times before he became a Captain. Chris is a very competent pilot and it didn’t surprise me at all that he was able to land his plane on a single engine with no problems. Chris and I made a few trips together to Hawaii on the B-747. He’s a very cordial and likable man.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 3, 2021)

It's so good to see you back, @oldman .   You were certainly missed by many!


----------



## oldman (Mar 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> It's so good to see you back, @oldman .   You were certainly missed by many!


Thank you and likewise. I miss not reading all of the comments that are posted. I have learned that we have a lot of really intelligent people on this forum.


----------



## win231 (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't think Boeing should allow that plane to fly again.
Even the plastic ones at "Toys 'R Us" keep falling off the shelf.


----------



## oldman (Mar 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't think Boeing should allow that plane to fly again.
> Even the plastic ones at "Toys 'R Us" keep falling off the shelf.


I flew Boeing planes for 26  of my 33 years of flying. The B-737 is the best all time selling plane for its size. When Boeing installed the MCAS on the 737, they left out one critical part, training.

When Boeing designed the MAX, they also put on a larger engine, which meant that the engine had to be moved forward to prevent it from dragging on the ground. This moved the weight to the front of the aircraft. When we fly the plane, we keep the nose slightly in an up position. This is called the “Angle of Attack” or “AOA.” (Some abbreviate it AoA.) (I generally flew at about a 3 degree AoA.) 

With the weight of the plane being forward, this may cause the nose to want to go nose down, causing the MCAS to engage and raise the nose back to a slight nose up position. When the nose is lowered, this causes the plane’s speed to increase. This is why the MCAS will engage and raise the nose slightly back up.

The pilots who flew this plane were unaware of these events because of a lack of training and because of this, when the nose went down, the pilots would attempt to raise it as did the MCAS. When the pilots would manually perform this duty, it “should” have kicked off the MCAS, just like it happens to the autopilot (A/P).

I read of one instance where the MCAS attempted to raise the nose while the pilot attempted to lower the nose. One working against the other never works. Luckily, the pilot was able to recover the aircraft.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 4, 2021)

We've never met before OM but glad to hear that you're well on the way to a full recovery.

I was booked to fly with Ethiopian from Stockholm to Tanzania via Addis Abeba in 2019 around the time of the tragic crash. Although I have flown in other Boeings before I was so glad I got to fly Airbus instead. Hopefully all the problems have been solved and that by the time air travel is "back to normal" this will just be a sad memory


----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> We've never met before OM but glad to hear that you're well on the way to a full recovery.
> 
> I was booked to fly with Ethiopian from Stockholm to Tanzania via Addis Abeba in 2019 around the time of the tragic crash. Although I have flown in other Boeings before I was so glad I got to fly Airbus instead. Hopefully all the problems have been solved and that by the time air travel is "back to normal" this will just be a sad memory


I never flew an Airbus. Their planes don’t have a yoke (looks like a car’s steering wheel), instead, they use a side stick (looks like a joystick) to fly their planes. I tried it once in a simulator. It’s different, that’s for sure. Boeing’s problems are behind them. The “Triple 7” that lost an engine was on Pratt & Whitney. I had very little confidence in those engines, GE makes a much more stable engine. My favorite engine has always been the Rolls Royce. Just to hear those engines spooling up to full thrust is a thrill to hear.

I did feel much regret when Airbus shutdown their Concorde. That was one magnificent airplane.


----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2021)

I don’t know if I ever told this story about a new flight attendant that was flying with us from Dulles to LA. The other F/A’s had put the joke together. They told her that when we landed, each member of the flight crew had to go into the lavatory and give up a urine sample as part of a random drug test we had to perform. One of the F/A’s had grabbed a small can of apple juice from the galley and put it in her apron. When we landed, she took a paper cup from the tray and went into the plane’s lavatory, poured some of the apple juice into the cup and exited the lav holding her cup wrapped in a paper towel. She then told the newbie that she was next.

The newbie went into the lav and peed into her cup and exited the lav holding her cup wrapped in a paper towel. Then, the F/O (First Officer) went back to the two F/A’s standing in front of the aft lav and told them that the random test was cancelled. The veteran F/A looked at the newbie and told her not to throw the sample down the drain because it would cause harm to the leak sensor in the lav. (There is no such thing.) The veteran F/A then took her pee cup and drank it. This almost gave the newbie a heart attack, but she almost was going to drink her’s when the veteran F/A grabbed her arm and told her that this was all just a joke and an initiation into the world of being on a flight crew.


----------

